# Malkoff M61SHO



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got an email this new dropin is ready to go--

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m61sho-mod-to-fit-surefire-and-malkoff-p-139.html

Looks to be another great light from Gene!


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 18, 2012)

And just like that, another Malkoff is on its way. My poor, poor wallet.


----------



## johnny0000 (Jul 18, 2012)

In on four! These things sure get pricey after awhile.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 18, 2012)

i'm hoping there's a turn-key with this setup


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 18, 2012)

I am so stoked. 450 lumens out of a Malkoff that doesn't require 3 cells! And since the reflector has likely not been redesigned, we get to see everyone's predictions about the beam angle pan out. Some think it will be throwier, some think it will be floodier, etc. Now we can actually compare with a well known (and well loved) beam profile. 

Does anyone know which tint these will be?


----------



## diesel79 (Jul 18, 2012)

In the email I got it said 6500-7500k color temps.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 18, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> And just like that, another Malkoff is on its way. My poor, poor wallet.



Me too. I picked up one of the regular M61's (blemished) to go with it. I just couldn't help myself.

I'm curious to see how the M61SHO compares to the Fury.


----------



## orbital (Jul 18, 2012)

+

Wonder if *Ford *gave the a-ok to use the designation SHO {Super High Output}


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 18, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Wonder if *Ford *gave the a-ok to use the designation SHO {Super High Output}



Maybe if the name started off with Taurus then they would have to, but I wouldn't think SHO is a moniker owned by Ford. 

Anyways. Wow. XPG2 already out. 450 OTF lumens. Pretty nice!!!


----------



## CMAG (Jul 18, 2012)

Sold out


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, that was quick.




CMAG said:


> Sold out


----------



## AR_Shorty (Jul 18, 2012)

Darn! I shouldn't have waited. There were 10 available when I first looked. Now zero. :sigh:


----------



## 880arm (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone know how many were made for this run? There were 10 available when I went to order mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 18, 2012)

12 is the most I saw right after getting the alert



880arm said:


> Anyone know how many were made for this run? There were 10 available when I went to order mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2012)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> 12 is the most I saw right after getting the alert


Same here.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 19, 2012)

It's not going to be enough of an increase to really notice. Your batteries are going to die faster. That's about it. If Gene wants to increase sales, start putting some modes in these things.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 19, 2012)

I had one in my cart when there was 11, but decided to be good until the beamshots came in. I'm wondering if it will be floody like an M91, or be like a M61 with a brighter hotspot. 

I noticed when this came out, the M61HO went on sale (website is down right now.)


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 19, 2012)

Brasso said:


> start putting some modes in these things.



that would be exactly when i'd stop buying them


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a custom XPE M61 made a while back. The XPE has a tighter beam angle than the XPG. My initial thoughts is that it would be a slightly more throwy M61. Didnt really work out that way. The spill beam ended up being brighter than normal, with the typical M61 hotspot. No donut issues or artifacts what so ever with the beam. My predictions is that a M61SHO with the XP-G2 will be a slightly more floody M61. The 175 extra lumens will be noticed and may give more throw just because of the extra brute force lumens. I hope Im wrong. A 450 lumen Malkoff P60 thrower would be a welcome addition to my collection. 




GeoBruin said:


> I am so stoked. 450 lumens out of a Malkoff that doesn't require 3 cells! And since the reflector has likely not been redesigned, we get to see everyone's predictions about the beam angle pan out. Some think it will be throwier, some think it will be floodier, etc. Now we can actually compare with a well known (and well loved) beam profile.
> 
> .........


----------



## Brasso (Jul 19, 2012)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> that would be exactly when i'd stop buying them



To each their own. This is why I won't buy any more. There are only so many needs for a single output light, and those are covered. What I would like is a Malkoff based light that I can edc. This doesn't exist yet precisely because they are only single output.

Even a resistor ring made for a Valiant style head would be sufficient, but this doesn't exist either. He won't even make a high/low ring for the M31 models. My 2 duty lights have malkoffs. That's all need them for until he adds modes. All my money is going to Zebralight lately.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 19, 2012)

Brasso said:


> To each their own. This is why I won't buy any more. There are only so many needs for a single output light, and those are covered. What I would like is a Malkoff based light that I can edc. This doesn't exist yet precisely because they are only single output.
> 
> Even a resistor ring made for a Valiant style head would be sufficient, but this doesn't exist either. He won't even make a high/low ring for the M31 models. My 2 duty lights have malkoffs. That's all need them for until he adds modes. All my money is going to Zebralight lately.



Very well said! I feel the exact same way. I had an original MD2 with hi/low ring loaded with a M61w (3700k). I loved it but even two modes were not enough for me. All of my money is also going to Zebralight lately.


----------



## ginaz (Jul 19, 2012)

hi/lo is plenty for me. i miss the beam of the optic


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 19, 2012)

32 more in stock


----------



## tobrien (Jul 19, 2012)

very nice, thanks for the tip!


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay, who's ready for an M61SHOW ? :devil:


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jul 19, 2012)

450 lumens?! Pretty cool. Love to see this in an optic. In a M60 flood it would be similar to the MCE in terms of output but with twice the runtime. In the M60 with the 8 degree optic the throw would be awesome.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 19, 2012)

Brasso said:


> To each their own...



I have a M91 in a stretched 9P and while I'm really impressed with the output I prefer the M61L better. Even that one is too bright in most circumstances. But then again if I can pick one up cheap like I did my M91 I will.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Most definitely! A warm would be awesome.



GeoBruin said:


> Okay, who's ready for an M61SHOW ? :devil:


----------



## d337944 (Jul 21, 2012)

6 available at the moment ...


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 21, 2012)

Could somebody post a beamshot? I'm dying to see one. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 21, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> Okay, who's ready for an M61SHOW ? :devil:



that'd be a real SHOW piece 




GLOCK 22 said:


> Could somebody post a beamshot? I'm dying to see one. It would be greatly appreciated.



^^^


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm out of town for the weekend, but I should be home tomorrow night. Based on when I ordered it (and Gene's typical shipping times) I should have an SHO waiting for me when I get there. I will definitely get a beam shot although it will be my only cool Malkoff, so it will probably look a bit blue. I've never tried to adjust anything to get the white balance right. I'm open to any tips anyone is willing to provide. 

Also, I don't know if this is getting ahead of myself, but has anyone thought about the implications of a Hound Dog XP-G2? Just some back of the envelope math here... the original Hound Dog XP-G does 325 lumens compared to 260 in an M61. That's 20% more output in the Hound Dog, presumably because the additional mass could help dissipate some of the extra heat. If we apply the same math to the theoretical "Hound Dog XP-G2" that's 540 lumens! Not factoring in how the slight change in the LED's optic angle will affect the throw, we can assume some massively improved throw relative to the original HD (based just on brute force) and probably improved throw over the HD XM-L because of the smaller LED. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jay T (Jul 23, 2012)

Some quick Bathroom bounce tests with my lightmeter.

M61 30 lux
M61 HO 38 lux
M61 SHO 54 lux

The beam profiles are the pretty much the same, so if you want a beamshot just download one from an M61 and lighten it. The color tint on the SHO is a little nicer, while both the HO and the SHO are cool the SHO seems to be a little more pure.

Both the HO and SHO draw about the same current at the tailcap.

Edited to add M61 readings


----------



## tobrien (Jul 23, 2012)

Jay T said:


> Some quick Bathroom bounce tests with my lightmeter.
> 
> M61 HO 38 lux
> M61 SHO 54 lux
> ...


very nice, thanks for the info!


----------



## 880arm (Jul 23, 2012)

Jay T said:


> Some quick Bathroom bounce tests with my lightmeter.
> 
> M61 HO 38 lux
> M61 SHO 54 lux
> ...



Here are some additional comparative bounce test results. I threw in a few other Malkoffs and some other lights that were close at hand to give more comparisons.


*Light**Lux**Mfr. Lumen Rating*Surefire M3LT/UB334800Surefire M6 (MN21)28500 (yeah right :devilNailbender XML23600Surefire Fury22500Malkoff M91 (3x123)195004Sevens X7 Maelstrom17480Malkoff MD60 (3x123)17450Malkoff M61SHO (3x123)16450Surefire M4 (MN60)12225Malkoff M61 (3x123)11260Surefire 6PX8200Malkoff M607?Surefire AZ27150

These pretty well match what I saw with my eye. The differences were noticeable between the M61 and M61SHO (big difference) as well as between the M61SHO and M91 (much smaller difference). All of the Malkoffs were run on 3 new Surefire CR123's during these tests. 

Just playing around indoors, I think I prefer the color of the M61SHO over my M61's but I will have a better idea after the sun goes down.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

I believe the reason for one mode is due to the fact these models are meant as drop-in replacement for surefire lights; surefire lights are mainly tactical in nature and have only one mode for this reason; They were never designed for general purpose needs.

Perhaps if enough interest in multi-mode setups was expressed, Malkoff may offer them in the future.

sf


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 23, 2012)

880arm, try that MN60 with 3X16340's, and measure at 30 seconds. You will be impressed. I have used 3X17650's, or 3X17500's. with extenders, and it is absolutely outstanding. If using bored bodies, then use 18mm cells. 16340's is pushing the mAh specs of the cells, but good cells will be fine if not used non stop.

Bill


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay... as promised, some beam shots and numbers for the newly arrived M61SHO. As I've said previously, I only own warm/High CRI Malkoff's so I don't have a good tint comparison, but the shape of the beam should be apparent. Also note, I lent my camera to a friend on Friday and forgot to get it back so these are cell phone pictures :sick2:. Wall shots are white balanced to "florescent" which was the best of my options and taken at 100 ISO.

First, for comparison: 

M61 219 in MD2 with 2 x CR123a







M61W (3700) in MD2 with 2 x CR123a






M91W in MD3 with 3 x CR123a






and finally, M61SHO in MD2 with 2 x CR123a









I also took some very quick outdoor beam shots but again, this needs to be done by someone with a proper camera. Kept the white balance at "florescent" but bumped ISO up to 400 (in retrospect, should have been higher). 

Same configuration, same order: 

M61 219






M61W






M91W







M61 SHO









And for the numbers...

These are 1 meter lux numbers taken with my lux meter at the brightest part of the hot spot about 10 seconds after turn on. Note: I do not have a lab setup, these numbers should be considered only as relative to each other. 

M61 219: 1760
M61W: 2050
M91W: 2300
M61 SHO: 5870 oo:

And just for kicks, I took a ceiling bounce test to compare my M91W with the SHO:

M91W: 38.4
M61SHO: 40.9 (a hair over 6% brighter)

Impressions are as follows: 

I didn't know what to expect in terms of the beam profile. In my mind, it could have been a wider or narrower hot spot than the M61. If the pictures are any indication, the hot spot is definitely larger, but it is also noticeably more intense. It's tough to speak about the spill since the higher intensity of the hot spot diminishes any perceived increase in the brightness of the spill, however I suspect it is also significantly brighter. 

In general, the beam is flawless. Very smooth transition from hot spot to spill, no rings like the M61 219 or irregularities like the M91W. It's as if the reflector was made for the LED. I am very, very happy with the performance of the light, especially on 2 x CR123a. The ability to run this fully regulated in an MD2 is awesome. The M91W runs at almost full power on 2 new cells but it eventually starts to taper outside of regulation. 

I'm clearly a warm tint guy, but the tint on this is actually very nice. Quite obviously cooler than the warm drop ins but not a hint of blue. Just bright white. That said, I will be first in line for an M61 SHOW :devil:

Also, I have no idea what this would look like but we need to get this thing in a Hound Dog head. If it throws half as well as I think it will in that big deep reflector, the potential for a shorty 2 cell pocket thrower with Malkoff toughness is extremely enticing. 

Hope this was helpful. 

Cheers!

-G


----------



## 880arm (Jul 24, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> 880arm, try that MN60 with 3X16340's, and measure at 30 seconds. You will be impressed. I have used 3X17650's, or 3X17500's. with extenders, and it is absolutely outstanding. If using bored bodies, then use 18mm cells. 16340's is pushing the mAh specs of the cells, but good cells will be fine if not used non stop.
> 
> Bill



Bill, thanks for the tip. Right now I don't own 3 of any single rechargeable battery type but I will give this a try after I order some more.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 24, 2012)

GeoBruin, thanks for the pics they look great. I was going to take some last night but I couldn't find my camera . . . . but I don't think I would have done any better than you did with your phone!

In my earlier post I made a comment that my M91 was noticeably brighter than the M61SHO, when bouncing them off the ceiling, but I couldn't tell any difference when outside. I don't think I could have picked which was which, based on brightness, if I wasn't holding the lights in my hands. 

Also, while outside it was interesting to compare the M61SHO to the Fury. The Fury definitely had the brighter hot spot (and more throw) but the M61SHO was more effective for me at distances up to 100' due to the noticeably brighter spill. I didn't have the opportunity to compare them at longer distances.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 24, 2012)

GeoBriun thanks for the beamshots they turned out perfect with all the others to compair to.


----------



## twl (Jul 24, 2012)

How much shorter are the runtimes with the SHO, compared to the normal M61?


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 24, 2012)

According to the Malkoff Website, between a half hour and 45 minutes.



twl said:


> How much shorter are the runtimes with the SHO, compared to the normal M61?


----------



## Jay T (Jul 24, 2012)

A quick shot of a standard M61 an HO and SHO all in the same shot.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmmm...

First off, great beamshots!!!

For me personally, especially seeing GEO's great outdoor shots, I'd have to say I'd pass on this one. The lux difference is clear between the M91w and the M61SHO, but I'm not sure it's more useful given the nice even flood of the 91. My guess is that the difference might be less if those shots also had the cool tint vs. cool tint comparison.

It's still a 2 cell light (like the M91) so no real gains there, it really just comes down to beam profile. 

That, and having a few of the MD60's in an M6 package, I'm not sure the cost is justified for me.

Like it, don't love it enough though.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 24, 2012)

I think we are seeing a 40-50% gain in lumens with the SHO, at 1A to the LED. Imagine what the SHO would show with 1.4A's to the LED in a Hound Dog, with the attendant throw.

Bill


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 25, 2012)

The M91 is _not _regulated on 2 primaries. To get full, regulated output in a two cell host, you will need to run lithium ions, effectively halving your capacity. Right?



Darvis said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> First off, great beamshots!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Darvis (Jul 25, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> The M91 is _not _regulated on 2 primaries. To get full, regulated output in a two cell host, you will need to run lithium ions, effectively halving your capacity. Right?



Good point GeoBruin, and definitely. I was, actually, thinking LIon when I made that statement... you would need 3 primaries to run in regulation with the M91. A better statement by me would have been that multiple cells are still needed for regulated runtime with either light... If the SHO could run at that level on 1 LIon like the M61, well then, that would be a game changer!!

Also, I agree with Bill, get that output in the hound dog with the smaller die and then you'll have something as well...

But until then, I really do still feel it comes down to beam preference given the current P60 format... adding that, true (and a point I clearly overlooked), the option to run on 2 primaries in regulation is a nice to have if you're not charging your own, but not enought justify the extra spend if you are.

And, by the way, my stance is not that it's not a great offering, I think it is... just not different enough to justify the spend given that I already have about 20 Malkoff drop-ins with three being M91's. For someone buying their first, or second, or even third.. I think it's a lot to consider.


----------



## af112566 (Jul 28, 2012)

the m61sho is great!! noticably brighter and better tint than my m61.and the beam is very similar,just a brighter hot spot,but it still has the nice spill i love...all in all the xp-g2 has alot of potential..


----------



## RobertM (Aug 5, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> And for the numbers...
> 
> These are 1 meter lux numbers taken with my lux meter at the brightest part of the hot spot about 10 seconds after turn on. Note: I do not have a lab setup, these numbers should be considered only as relative to each other.
> 
> ...



First, thanks for posting the beamshots and lux readings. Excellent work!
Do you have a Malkoff M60 that could could do comparative lux-at-1-meter readings with the new M61SHO? I'm curious to see if the M61SHO's pure power is able to keep up with the M60 as far as throw goes. I would imagine that the M60 would still out throw the M61SHO, but it would be interesting to see real numbers. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 5, 2012)

RobertM said:


> First, thanks for posting the beamshots and lux readings. Excellent work!
> Do you have a Malkoff M60 that could could do comparative lux-at-1-meter readings with the new M61SHO? I'm curious to see if the M61SHO's pure power is able to keep up with the M60 as far as throw goes. I would imagine that the M60 would still out throw the M61SHO, but it would be interesting to see real numbers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert



+1, Thank you for the great info.

Would love to see how the M60 compares.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 6, 2012)

Pulled out my light meter, an LM631 and did lux numbers at 1 meter for the:

M61 219.....1500
M60 ...........5350

As Robert said, these numbers are only useful relative to each other. I would hazard a guess, and say that the M60 SHO would be in the neighborhood of 5600+ lux using my light meter. That would be one huge hotspot with decent throw.

Bill


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for that Bullzeybill, the M60 SHO seems to be very promising!


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 8, 2012)

With the M61 219 as a benchmark, I think we can safely draw some conclusions even if no one has an M60 and an M61SHO. It looks like the M61SHO is making about similar lux to the M60 with a lot more light spilling out everywhere. Sweet!


----------



## RobertM (Aug 8, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Pulled out my light meter, an LM631 and did lux numbers at 1 meter for the:
> 
> M61 219.....1500
> M60 ...........5350
> ...



Bill, thanks a lot for posting these numbers!


----------



## arvetus (Aug 18, 2012)

I had to bite the bullet and buy one of these for my 9p. Guess we'll see how it works... I need a bit more throw out of it.


----------



## bushmattster (Aug 18, 2012)

I would definitly go for a 3 mode drop in. Until then I'll look somewhere else.


----------



## djans1397 (Aug 29, 2012)

You know, I've followed this thread for awhile and ended up buying my own M61SHO. I have an original hand engraved M60, an M61 original version and now a M61SHO. From the naked eye I can honestly say that the M60 definitely out throws the both of my other two Malkoff's, granted it has MUCH less spill. Whats surprising though is that other than tint, I really can't see difference between my M61 and the M61SHO. The SHO MIGHT have a little more even spill is all. I can't say I'd buy it again due to this. Just a casual observation here folks. Has any one else noticed this at all?

Dan


----------



## arvetus (Aug 29, 2012)

On the wall, the M61 and the SHO look very similar. The color is a little different side-by-side. In the dark, outside, the SHO does seem to give off quite a bit more light, but that's the only place I really notice it. I don't know that it throws any better... I probably wouldn't buy another SHO for the same reasons you mentioned. But it does give off a bit more.

I'm going to try a Nailbender in my other 6p and maybe get one of his hi-voltage ones for the 9p to see how it does. I like the 3-modes, which is likely what I'd prefer the 9p for (hunting). I like the 6p to be single mode for tactical/self-defense purposes, but I might try a hi/lo/strobe drop in to see what I think.


----------



## djans1397 (Aug 29, 2012)

Huh, ok. I guess I have to say that I only white wall hunted and shot some beams indoors in my basement, but I haven't really compared the two side by side outside. I'll have to try that.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Aug 29, 2012)

i've not found a huge difference in wall shining on other lights, but the differences become more apparently outside in real usage


----------



## arvetus (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ this


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't quite know how to explain that your M60 "definitely" out throws the SHO. The comparative lux numbers taken by myself and others in this thread show that the SHO produces comparable to slightly higher 1 meter lux values than the M60. This could be the result of the contracting retina phenomenon where because the SHO is producing twice the output of your M60, your eyes are adjusting to let in less light, making the M60 look comparatively more intense. The numbers seem to suggest similar intensity at the hotspot with a ton more spill. 



djans1397 said:


> You know, I've followed this thread for awhile and ended up buying my own M61SHO. I have an original hand engraved M60, an M61 original version and now a M61SHO. From the naked eye I can honestly say that the M60 definitely out throws the both of my other two Malkoff's, granted it has MUCH less spill. Whats surprising though is that other than tint, I really can't see difference between my M61 and the M61SHO. The SHO MIGHT have a little more even spill is all. I can't say I'd buy it again due to this. Just a casual observation here folks. Has any one else noticed this at all?
> 
> Dan


----------



## N/Apower (Sep 14, 2012)

I am considering this for a weapon light. Currently, I run an M600C. Spill is adequate, but throw is what I am interested in. The M600C = E2DL on high.

Based on the LUX readings of the SHO (5-6,[email protected]), it looks like it just puts out more light in the spill, but the M600C SHOULD out-throw it (I keep finding LUX 1M readings of around 6-7,000)


Is my understanding that the M600C/E2DL throws further, although with less spill, or do the extra lumens of the M61SHO somehow off-set the lower LUX readings? If anyone has compared the two, that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 14, 2012)

I posted come crappy beam shots early in this thread. I've been meaning to do some proper beam shots however so maybe this weekend will be the time.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 14, 2012)

so would it matter or be very noticeable of a difference if I wanted a 'distance'/throw light if i chose an M61SHO versus an M91A?

also what does the "A" mean for Malkoff stuff?


----------



## twl (Sep 14, 2012)

tobrien said:


> so would it matter or be very noticeable of a difference if I wanted a 'distance'/throw light if i chose an M61SHO versus an M91A?
> 
> also what does the "A" mean for Malkoff stuff?



We need to have a beam center lux figure for the M91A. I don't know what that figure is.
The M61SHO and the M60 are fairly similar lux figures in the beam center, and the M60 throws about 150 yards down my dark street, so the SHO is probably right around that throw distance too.
Somewhere between 5000-6000 lux for both of those modules.

If somebody has the lux figure for the M91A, we can make some good estimates based on that.

For a comparison, the Hound Dog has a lux of about 20,000, and in my dark street it throws about 250 yards.


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about an M61SHO for a few weeks for an MD3, as an upgrade over the HO. I'd be very surprised if it would throw better than my E2DL. 

I may be one step closer to picking up an SHO. I realized that the A12 exists, so I should be able to add it to my M951 (on a 6.8 SPC AR) so it'll accept three primaries. I realize I could use an A19, but I'd rather have the added length on the head end instead of the tail end.

I could use the M61HO in the M951, which would free up the MD3 for the SHO. This would pair up well with the other MD3 with an M91A. 

Grizz


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, I actually got down to taking some decent beam shots this evening. Unfortunately, I don't have an M91A but there's one in my future and I'll update this at that point.

First of all, _I am not a photographer. _It stresses me out having to switch my camera from "auto" to change all the settings for these beam shots. Please go easy on me. 

These were taken at 30 feet but I zoomed so that my little diorama filled the viewfinder. Taken at F6.3 for 1", ISO 100 and white balance set to "Daylight Fluorescent" (camera won't let me just pick a CCT). After looking at these, they brighter in real life, but not terribly. I stuck my lux meter in the pictures so I will provide lux numbers with each shot:

Control (0 Lux)







M61 (42 Lux)






M61W (23 Lux)






M61 219 (21 Lux)






M91W (30 Lux)






M61SHO (68 Lux)






And just for kicks, a Hound Dog XM-L (271 Lux)


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great!

I want this thing if for no other reason than because my 6p will be an SHO (if I could only SHO my truck into a raptor this cheap)!


----------



## arvetus (Sep 17, 2012)

tobrien said:


> so would it matter or be very noticeable of a difference if I wanted a 'distance'/throw light if i chose an M61SHO versus an M91A?
> 
> also what does the "A" mean for Malkoff stuff?



The M91 is very floody. The hotspot is quite small. It is designed as a flood. You will get more throw from an M61 or M61SHO.
The M91a is the new model and has a bit more output than the M91, but the beam pattern is the same.



leon2245 said:


> Great!
> 
> I want this thing if for no other reason than because my 6p will be an SHO (if I could only SHO my truck into a raptor this cheap)!



I have the M61SHO in my 9p. It will not run for long in a 6p. It requires high voltage to run it, and it will not last near as long in a 6p as it would a 9p.
I have the standard M61 in my 6p...


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 17, 2012)

arvetus said:


> I have the M61SHO in my 9p. It will not run for long in a 6p. It requires high voltage to run it, and it will not last near as long in a 6p as it would a 9p.
> I have the standard M61 in my 6p...



Malkoff's website says 1.25 - 1.5 hours on two primaries. I've run through one set of primaries in an MD2 and this is about right. It's not as long as a 9P but it's far from useless run time.


----------



## arvetus (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, it's not totally useless, but on 2 cells, it will have little to no taper once that voltage drops below 6v...
I don't know if the extra cell in the 9p matters, but Malkoff claims it has a bit longer taper with 3 primaries rather than 2.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Got my M61SHO today. First impressions was un-impressive. Like the others said, on the wall it does not look to be much brighter than a regular M61. First time outside afterdark = AWESOMENESS! Noticeable throw improvement, and the spill beam is not too far off from a M91. Perfect beam and a nice cool tint. The rest of the M61 line up should be offered with the Gen 2 XPG.


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 20, 2012)

My SHO should arrive tomorrow or Saturday. 

Improved throw over the M61 is exactly what I'm looking for. My next drop-in may need to be an M60, especially if the two mode VME head comes to light (Ha!!).

Grizz


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 20, 2012)

arvetus said:


> leon2245 said:
> 
> 
> > Great!
> ...



Well so far I've only tried the m61, m61LL, & m61LL*L* in mine, but from what you're saying it sounds like the m61-sho will NOT run as long!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 24, 2012)

The SHO arrived today. Come darkness, I'm ready. :twothumbs 

I found a park that's not too far from home that may work out, as long as it's dark. My neighborhood is well lit (I guess that's a good thing). 

Gonna compare it to the M61 and M91A varieties. I may even try some outdoor beamshots.

Grizz


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 24, 2012)

N/Apower said:


> I am considering this for a weapon light. Currently, I run an M600C. Spill is adequate, but throw is what I am interested in. The M600C = E2DL on high.
> 
> Based on the LUX readings of the SHO (5-6,[email protected]), it looks like it just puts out more light in the spill, but the M600C SHOULD out-throw it (I keep finding LUX 1M readings of around 6-7,000)
> 
> ...



I compared the SHO with the E2DL, and was surprised at the result. At 140 long steps (didn't bring my range finder) they were close enough that I'd need a light meter to tell for sure which one put more lux on target. I wasn't able to increase the distance to the target, but I'm not certain another 50 yards would have changed the outcome. The E2DL definitely uses its measly 200 lumens to great effect. Maybe I'll start some research for a meter so I can be more certain with my tests.

Grizz


----------



## N/Apower (Sep 24, 2012)

Grizzman said:


> I compared the SHO with the E2DL, and was surprised at the result. At 140 long steps (didn't bring my range finder) they were close enough that I'd need a light meter to tell for sure which one put more lux on target. I wasn't able to increase the distance to the target, but I'm not certain another 50 yards would have changed the outcome. The E2DL definitely uses its measly 200 lumens to great effect. Maybe I'll start some research for a meter so I can be more certain with my tests.
> 
> Grizz



I purchased Nailbender's version, which is a 5000K tint XP-G2 driven at 1.4A with a voltage input of 2.8-6. It uses a LOP reflector.

My impression is that this is somewhere between the XP-G and XM-L. The tint is warmer than my M600C (E2DL in non-weapon format), and it has a TON! more spill, and the hot-spot is for sure a lot larger. However, the throw of the two lights seems roughly equivalent with the edge going to the M600C. Inside on my wall, I can pass the M600C hot-spot through the XP-G2's hot-spot and "see it" all the way through the beam as I move it. At distance in my apartment complex (sprawling, poorly lit corners in areas), the M600C seems to illuminate things just fine, albeit in a 6-6500K tint vs. the 5K tint.

My KX2C head remains on my M4 and my XP-G2 module lives in my hand-held. That is my impression, for now.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 20, 2012)

Firstly a big thanks to N/Apower. 

Second: will this work with the high-low ring in the MD2?


----------



## FPSRelic (Dec 21, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Firstly a big thanks to N/Apower.
> 
> Second: will this work with the high-low ring in the MD2?



The M61SHO? Sure does - at least in my MD2 it does.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 22, 2012)

Excellent news!
Now everything is riding on the tint of the SHO.


----------



## twl (Dec 22, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Excellent news!
> Now everything is riding on the tint of the SHO.



All of the XPG2 "cool" that I have seen have been good clean white. So far, the XPG2 appears to be a good choice for people who want a white light, without drifting off into "colored light land".


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 22, 2012)

Iz'll have it soon enough, but im keeping my fingers crossed thst its a brighter version of my M61 219.
I like the 219 tint, its just not very bright. Doesnt light up a room likr i'd expect


----------



## shurt (Dec 31, 2012)

N/Apower said:


> I am considering this for a weapon light. Currently, I run an M600C. Spill is adequate, but throw is what I am interested in. The M600C = E2DL on high.
> 
> Based on the LUX readings of the SHO (5-6,[email protected]), it looks like it just puts out more light in the spill, but the M600C SHOULD out-throw it (I keep finding LUX 1M readings of around 6-7,000)
> 
> ...





I spoke with Gene today and he explained with the SHO upgrade my Surefire light on the 870 will go from over 300 lumens to over 400 lumens but the catch is an additional $70.00 My new Malkoff upgrade should be here next week and I'll play with it for awhile before deciding what to do.


----------

